# PS Vita TV announced: offers PS4 remote play, Vita games on your TV, trailer here



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS Vita TV announced: offers PS4 remote play, Vita games on your TV, trailer here*

PS Vita TV has been announced by Sony in Japan. It’s a device that lets you play Vita titles on your TV, among other things. Watch the first trailer here.





 *
UPDATE:* Sony has now issued a list of games compatible with PS Vita TV. 
The list includes Mind Zero, Dead or Alive 5 Plus, Soul Sacrifice, Dragon’s Crown, Final Fantasy X & X-2 Remastered, and much more.
*
SONY: *In a press release issued today, Sony confirmed that the device outputs at 720p, 1080i and 480p and aside from running PS Vita games, will also let you play PS4 remote play, PSP and classic PlayStation titles, as well as movies and TV. Not all Vita games will work on the device however, as some of them require touch screen.

PS Vita TV will – in Japan – support such video services as Sky, Hulu and a range of on-demand networks. It will also support two DualShock 3 controllers.

On PS4 remote play, the release reads, “As with PS Vita, PS Vita TV will also support PS4 remote play and Wireless Controller DualShock 4 through future system software update. This will allow users to enjoy most of the PS4 games on PS Vita TV as if they are playing it on the PS4 system.

The box itself measures in at 6.5cm × 10.5cm and it’ll release November 14 2013 at ¥9954. A special PS Vita TV Value Pack will also release with a bundled white DualShock 3 controller and a free PlayStation Plus 90 day free trial at ¥14,994.
*
Here’s the machine’s full specs:*










Source: VG24/7


----------

